# Woburn - Important Information, (PLEASE READ)



## full_throttle (Sep 23, 2013)

With only a few days to go I thought it best to post as much information as I can to try and make the day enjoyable for all.

Due to a few dropouts the draw has been tweeked and looks like this -

*Wednesday*

*07:53* full_throttle, hooper, warbur, chrisd *13:53*

*08:01* fundy, el bandito, amandajr, amandajr +1 *14:01*

*0809* blue in munich, lollfred, lollfred +1, philthefragger *14.09*

*08:17* richardc, richardc +2, charlie *14:09*

*08:25* rdiblasi, rdiblasi +3 *14:25*


*Friday*

*07:46* full_throttle, full_throttle +1, homer, g1bbo *13.29*

*07:53* pieman, blundell, rickg *13:37*

*08:01* arnoldarmchewer, tallpaul, sev112 *13:45*

*08:09* region3, oxford comma, socky, rob2 *13.53*

*08:17* paddyc, lig, pbrown7562, myoung19 *14:01*

*08:25* wookie, swingalot, mashlyr7, wildrover *14.09*

*08:33* lincoln quaker, mkdave, golfandmoregolf, hobbit *14:17*

Breakfast will be served from 7am on both days. Wednesday in the Hay Room, Friday in the Russell Room, Lunch will be served in the same room as breakfast.

On arrival if you don't see anybody you recognise report to reception and tell them you are with the Golf Monthly Society, you will then be dircted to the correct room.

The locker room is attended and towels are provided for your convenience.

Register with me and I will hand you your score card for the day along with the stroke savers. 

Nearest the Pin and Longest Drive will be held on every round, (but i can't remember which holes)

I will be running a 2's sweep,  costing Â£2 if you wish to have a go.

Please try and keep up with the pace of play, and remember there is a presentation of the prizes at the end of the second round.

I wish everyone a safe journey.

Lets enjoy the day


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 23, 2013)

Excellent - really looking forward to the day. Thanks so much for all your hard work organising this :cheers:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 23, 2013)

Lets hope for good weather. Many thanks for all your hard work. It'll be great to put some more faces to names.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 23, 2013)

great work FT, a top job and by the looks youve even arranged a couple of still pleasant days weather this time around. only 4 more sleeps! (2 for some) :whoo:


----------



## PieMan (Sep 23, 2013)

Really looking forward to Woburn - thanks for all the organising FT.

According to the BBC, temperature will be 19 degrees with light cloud! I suppose that's ok................!!


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 23, 2013)

Need to pass on my thanks to Fundy who has kindly done the cards, just check your handicap and adjust if required please,


Also the order of play is 

Dukes - Duchess on Wednesday

Duchess - Dukes on Friday

Buggies have been reserved, these must be paid for on the day preferably with cash at the Pro Shop.

I'm sure I'll remember something else later


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 23, 2013)

Just been asked about dress code, golf attire is suitable for the club house , but please no spikes or head wear.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 23, 2013)

FT, Great work and that you ever so much for all the hard work you have done. Is it jacket and tie after the golf?


----------



## Region3 (Sep 23, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			FT, Great work and that you ever so much for all the hard work you have done. Is it jacket and tie after the golf?
		
Click to expand...

No need as we'll just be in the bar or sat outside depending on the weather. Our food is in-between rounds (don't stuff yourself! ), nothing afterwards.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 23, 2013)

Region3 said:



			No need as we'll just be in the bar or sat outside depending on the weather. Our food is in-between rounds (don't stuff yourself! ), nothing afterwards.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Gary. That's how it should be.


----------



## rickg (Sep 23, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Just been asked about dress code, please no spikes or head wear.
		
Click to expand...

They requested an exception for G1BB0 and asked that he wear a full faced balaclava as they didn't want to scare off the other members and societies...... :rofl:


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 23, 2013)

FT! Good man. Thanks very much for all the work in putting this together. Looking forward to it. Amanda JR - Fundy - apologies in advance. Carried 18 on Saturday. 18 on Sunday. Now walking as if with a prosthetic hip - so 36 on Wednesday should be no bother at all

Setting off at 0500 - two rounds of golf and then driving home....the War Office has doubled the life insurance and is flicking through holiday brochures in anticipation...

Fundy - bags I get the oxygen tent first (oh but remind me not to light a cigarette in there.....)


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 23, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			FT! Good man. Thanks very much for all the work in putting this together. Looking forward to it. Amanda JR - Fundy - apologies in advance. Carried 18 on Saturday. 18 on Sunday. Now walking as if with a prosthetic hip - so 36 on Wednesday should be no bother at all

Setting off at 0500 - two rounds of golf and then driving home....the War Office has doubled the life insurance and is flicking through holiday brochures in anticipation...

Fundy - bags I get the oxygen tent first (oh but remind me not to light a cigarette in there.....)
		
Click to expand...

Funny man - looking forward to some laughs for sure 

I think we'll all be feeling a bit broken after 36 holes but hey ho. Weather forecast is perfect!


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 23, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			Funny man - looking forward to some laughs for sure 

I think we'll all be feeling a bit broken after 36 holes but hey ho. Weather forecast is perfect!
		
Click to expand...

Limped to the garage and blew the dust off the trolley - feeling powerful now! (Usually takes ohhhhh two or three shots for that to wear off) Looking forward to a good long stroll - and watching some decent golf (That'll be you lot) with who knows, the occasional decent shot myself - you are absolutely right, weather forecast looks great!

Therefore packing rain gear, snow shoes and of course the one iron - cos as Lee Trevino once said about lightning - hold up a one iron, even God can't....old story....:lol:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 23, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			Now walking as if with a prosthetic hip
		
Click to expand...

I've got two, I could lend you one!


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 23, 2013)

chrisd said:



			I've got two, I could lend you one!
		
Click to expand...

If you see a fat bloke hopping down the fairway after you - then you know I'm taking you up on the offer!

Took a lesson and discovered that golf is a lot more athletic when done properly!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 23, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			Took a lesson and discovered that golf is a lot more athletic when done properly!
		
Click to expand...


Oh no! Not another Justone and Jimboo thread coming up!


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 23, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Oh no! Not another Justone and Jimboo thread coming up!  

Click to expand...

From what I gather - there is quite a queue! 
Got a few more lined up with my pro...they can't all hurt can they?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 23, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			From what I gather - there is quite a queue! 
Got a few more lined up with my pro...they can't all hurt can they?
		
Click to expand...

If they don't hurt you're not doing it properly!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2013)

Meeting some cousins and uncles I've not seen in years in the pub near the guest house Thursday night so may be a trifle fragile Friday. Getting the excuses in early


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 23, 2013)

PieMan said:



			Really looking forward to Woburn - thanks for all the organising FT.

According to the BBC, temperature will be 19 degrees with light cloud! I suppose that's ok................!! 

Click to expand...

+1 on the thanks for FT, as for the weather it's England, it's September, dry is a result, 19 degrees is positively tropical.

FT, do you know if we can get a full breakfast there, on payment, obviously.  It would save me from the Premier Inn's offering....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 23, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			+1 on the thanks for FT, as for the weather it's England, it's September, dry is a result, 19 degrees is positively tropical.

FT, do you know if we can get a full breakfast there, on payment, obviously.  It would save me from the Premier Inn's offering....
		
Click to expand...

If you have a full breakfast then a carvery 4 hrs later you won't be able to move for the afternoon round. I hope you have a buggy.


----------



## paddyc (Sep 24, 2013)

Top job FT looking forward to making GM meet debut and first crack at Woburn.Have a good day you boys Wed let us know how you get on.


----------



## MKDave (Sep 24, 2013)

Great stuff FT, very excited. My old man is warming up at Brocket Hall today (Myoung19) I'm a tad jealous! Said in the car on the way to work that I wish I'd booked up for both days now theres a days rest inbetween.

Was flushing a few clubs at the range last night so appears I've wasted my good ones for Friday. 

Look forward to meeting a few more of you - and reminding you that I'm taking on Tough Mudder and that if you can you should donate to the H4H links set up by Rick and comment TM or Tough mudder in your donation message


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 24, 2013)

looking forward to this, off work for the rest of the week so will be practice, practice, practice as playing crap atm


----------



## chrisd (Sep 24, 2013)

Alarm set for 04.10 am!

I'd rather  be an hour early than 10 minutes late!


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 25, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Alarm set for 04.10 am!

I'd rather  be an hour early than 10 minutes late!
		
Click to expand...

Pah! Been up for half an hour See you there!ne:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 25, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			Pah! Been up for half an hour See you there!ne:
		
Click to expand...

Have a good one! play well and enjoy all. Plus we want lots of tips for friday :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 25, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Have a good one! play well and enjoy all. Plus we want lots of tips for friday :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, Got a game arranged with fundy tomorrow so will be getting a course report beforehand.


----------



## rickg (Sep 25, 2013)

pbrown7582 said:



			Have a good one! play well and enjoy all. Plus we want lots of tips for friday :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Stay out of the trees!! :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 25, 2013)

rickg said:



			Stay out of the trees!! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

thought that might be a problem my tree wood is the most consistant in the bag can find its target on any hole! :rofl:


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 25, 2013)

rickg said:



			Stay out of the trees!! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Does a chainsaw count as one of my 14 clubs?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 25, 2013)

tallpaul said:



			Does a chainsaw count as one of my 14 clubs?
		
Click to expand...

If you're weilding one of those I doubt anyone will argue.....:rofl:


----------



## fundy (Sep 25, 2013)

Massive thanks to Rob for organising yet another great forum meet. Was great fun to play with Stuart, Amanda and Dave, apologies for not lasting the course and hope you enjoyed the rest of the 2nd round (were probably glad to be rid of me lol)

for those of you in the "Fundy is a cripple" sweepstake, the winning answer was 26 holes  

As for Woburn, there was quite a difference in quality between the 2 courses. The Dukes was in outstanding condition, couldnt ask for better, especially at this time of year. Sadly, imo, the Duchess was not in as good condition, especially the greens, which appear to have been treated and were half the pace of those on the Dukes, I think most had a lot of trouble adjusting. Lunch was OK (its certainly been better in the past). We started in a bit of fog, couldnt see much more than 100 yards for the first couple of holes, though it soon lifted, hopefully will be clear for those of you playing friday.

I think the winning score in the morning was a more than respectable 39 points, I expect the afternoon wont require as high a return to be successful, though I expect Rob will update the full scores later.

Once again thanks to Rob for all his hard work and hope Fridays day runs as smoothly as todays


----------



## PieMan (Sep 25, 2013)

fundy said:



			As for Woburn, there was quite a difference in quality between the 2 courses. The Dukes was in outstanding condition, couldnt ask for better, especially at this time of year. Sadly, imo, the Duchess was not in as good condition,
		
Click to expand...

Thought you were playing the Marquess and Dukes? Have played the Dukes and Marquess and out of the two, the Dukes is my favourite. Looking forward to playing the Duchess though - shame you thought it wasn't as in good a condition. Will see what it's like on Friday.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 25, 2013)

fundy said:



			for those of you in the "Fundy is a cripple" sweepstake, the winning answer was 26 holes 

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that mate, you're too good of a ball striker to be lame for any longer... signs of healing?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 25, 2013)

Looking forward to this so much now. I'm playing betchworth park Thursday which requires a 6am start from home the. Friday l'll need to leave about 5am!! I've clocked up nearly 2,000 miles this month round the m25 a few times.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 25, 2013)

We had a great day but sad to see Steve's shoulder give way in the afternoon. He and Stu (El Bandito) were great company - as was HID  I played like a twonk in the morning and less twonkish in the afternoon. I blame the fog! Lunch was good and agree that The Dukes was in much better condition than The Duchess.

Highlight was the friendly fox on the last hole - amazing to see one so close and for so long (she followed us), closely follwed by owning the longest drive for more than a group or two...what a laugh if I'd won it  Oh, before anyone suggets a huge advantage the tees were 20yds apart!!

Thanks Rob for organising a great day - happy to do the same at Woburn again although would go Marquess/Dukes...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 25, 2013)

Mr Friendly Fox


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 25, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 7688


Mr Friendly Fox 

Click to expand...

Brilliant :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 25, 2013)

The Duchess At Woburn. lush


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 25, 2013)

Big thanks to everyone fo making today a success. Started in fog with visibilty poor, as mentioned earlier the fog lifted and we had a good day.

My highlight was starting the day with a birdie, one of three on the day.

Results as follows:

Dukes Course

39pts Lollfred
35pts Dave Rawson
34pts Blue in Munich

NTP Andrew Browne
LD Richard Harper

Last Place 13pts Philthefragger

Duchess Course
35pts chrisd
35pts hooper
34pts Richard Harper

NTP Richard Harper
LD Andrew Browne

Last Place NR fundy


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh the shame  
Thanks Rob for that chum 
Like to point out that my afternoon score was way better than my morning score


----------



## Imurg (Sep 25, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Oh the shame  
Thanks Rob for that chum 
Like to point out that my afternoon score was way better than my morning score 

Click to expand...

That'll be 17 points then........:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 25, 2013)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Oh the shame  
Thanks Rob for that chum 
Like to point out that my afternoon score was way better than my morning score 

Click to expand...


Oh dear the Orka awesomeness gone missing.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 25, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Last Place 13pts Philthefragger
		
Click to expand...

No comment... not even a little giggle.......


----------



## chrisd (Sep 25, 2013)

Just arrived back from a great meet. Robert had sorted everything out and it ran like clockwork - cheers mate!

I enjoyed a brilliant day with Rob (Full Throttle), Hooper and Warbur (Matt and Graham), and enjoyed meeting others from the forum who I havnt been to a meet with before. I have to say that Matt has the most exquisite draw and if it were for sale on Ebay I'd be bidding for sure! 

Dukes was fabulous, Duchess greens were much slower but a good course. Got 35 points off my new handicap which pleased me greatly.

Lovely day spent with three guys I would happily play with any day


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 25, 2013)

Survived 36 holes - and the trek home.

Big hand to FT - Well done mate - and thank you very much. 

Big Thanks to AmandaJr and +1 (or indeed Dave) and Fundy for dragging me round and being such excellent company. For the record I had nothing to do with Fundy's injury!

Hope it gets better soon buddy!


----------



## LIG (Sep 25, 2013)

Roll on Friday!


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 25, 2013)

indeed, I don't mind if greens have been treated as it might give me a few extra excuses 

13 points is decent tbh, I had 9 on the dukes last year!!!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 25, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			indeed, I don't mind if greens have been treated as it might give me a few extra excuses 

13 points is decent tbh, I had 9 on the dukes last year!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Our combined score may make mid-table then


----------



## El Bandito (Sep 25, 2013)

AmandaJR said:



			We had a great day but sad to see Steve's shoulder give way in the afternoon. He and Stu (El Bandito) were great company - as was HID  I played like a twonk in the morning and less twonkish in the afternoon. I blame the fog! Lunch was good and agree that The Dukes was in much better condition than The Duchess.

Highlight was the friendly fox on the last hole - amazing to see one so close and for so long (she followed us), closely follwed by owning the longest drive for more than a group or two...*what a laugh if I'd won it  Oh, before anyone suggets a huge advantage the tees were 20yds apart!!*

Thanks Rob for organising a great day - happy to do the same at Woburn again although would go Marquess/Dukes...
		
Click to expand...

Don't believe a word of it - I would pay money for that swing. A thing of beauty it is! And on that tee the difference was more like 10 yards.


----------



## rickg (Sep 25, 2013)

Does anybody who is going to be there, (or in the region), tomorrow night fancy a drink and a bite in MK? We ate last year at Las Iguanas, a cracking little Mexican details here:
http://www.iguanas.co.uk/locations/milton-keynes

Going to be there with Fundy, I'm staying at his place.....if there are no takers, we'll just hit a local bar/Indian.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks to Rob for the great organisation and Lawrence, Richard & Phil for their company, a very enjoyable day all round.  I'd echo the comments about the quality of the respective greens on the two courses, which was a shame for me as I preferred the Duchess to the Dukes as a layout.  Look forward to next years wherever it may be.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 25, 2013)

rickg said:



			Does anybody who is going to be there, (or in the region), tomorrow night fancy a drink and a bite in MK? We ate last year at Las Iguanas, a cracking little Mexican details here:
http://www.iguanas.co.uk/locations/milton-keynes

Going to be there with Fundy, I'm staying at his place.....if there are no takers, we'll just hit a local bar/Indian.
		
Click to expand...

sounds good. Playing at fundys place at 3pm He has my number so we can arrange something after playing golf. I am staying in Dunstable so not far after a meal.


----------



## rickg (Sep 25, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			sounds good. Playing at fundys place at 3pm He has my number so we can arrange something after playing golf. I am staying in Dunstable so not far after a meal.
		
Click to expand...

OK LQ....we'll touch base tomorrow......anyone else fancy a few bevvies? :cheers:


----------



## MKDave (Sep 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			Going to be there with Fundy, I'm staying at his place.....if there are no takers, we'll just hit a local bar/Indian.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh Zinga!!!


I'm off the booze now because of training and have dinner already sorted, but Steve has my number if you need to rally the troops. We're 2 round-a-bouts away (thats me and my pops MYoung19)

Steve as my dad won't see this on here, might be worth a text to him inviting him for Curry (if you don't go to Las) I reckon he might be up for it. He'll also feel special if you ask him


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 26, 2013)

El Bandito said:



			Don't believe a word of it - I would pay money for that swing. A thing of beauty it is! And on that tee the difference was more like 10 yards.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh bless you Stu :thup:


----------



## Hooper (Sep 26, 2013)

Big thanks to Rob for organising the day which turned out to be one of the most enjoyable days golfing I have had. :clap:
As with all good days the company was excellent. Thanks to Chris, Graham and Rob for putting up with me for 36 holes and thanks to Chris for out driving all of us by 40 yards in the afternoon when we all hit really good tee shots. 
The Dukes for me is the better course and felt like the Duchess' big brother but I would jump at the chance of playing either course again as the surroundings were beautiful and both are a good test for the club player. You cannot be wayward off tee if you want to score well especially on the Duchess.

Thanks again to all and hope to see you at another meet soon.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 26, 2013)

Gentleman, please try and get to the venue before 720. I tee off at  0745 and would like to welcome you all and hand you your cards and stroke savers. Also I require Â£2 from each of you that wish to enter the 2's sweep.


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 26, 2013)

I will probably arrive 5 minutes before my tee time as is my normal practice


----------



## Warbur (Sep 26, 2013)

I can only re-iterate other's comments regarding a fantastic day. Great company and courses.

Thankyou for arranging all of the FT.

Only downside for me is the ridicule I feel by being out driven (significantly) by someone with a free bus pass :thup:


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2013)

MKDave said:



			Oooh Zinga!!!


I'm off the booze now because of training and have dinner already sorted, but Steve has my number if you need to rally the troops. We're 2 round-a-bouts away (thats me and my pops MYoung19)

Steve as my dad won't see this on here, might be worth a text to him inviting him for Curry (if you don't go to Las) I reckon he might be up for it. He'll also feel special if you ask him 

Click to expand...

Theres an arguments Ashs new place on Shenley is actually better, will let you know later when I know what were doing


----------



## MKDave (Sep 26, 2013)

fundy said:



			Theres an arguments Ashs new place on Shenley is actually better, will let you know later when I know what were doing
		
Click to expand...

And it's closer to my house so it must be better!

Lovely setting, smaller bar area but they have some very nice booths in there.

If you go there I'll deffo wander down for an orange juice with you if you let me know when you're all done eating.

If Zinga I might still pop over.


----------



## rickg (Sep 26, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			sounds good. Playing at fundys place at 3pm He has my number so we can arrange something after playing golf. I am staying in Dunstable so not far after a meal.
		
Click to expand...

Who's playing in this? is the tee time 3pm and is there a space for another? :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			Who's playing in this? is the tee time 3pm and is there a space for another? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just myself and Oxford comma as G1bbo pulled out. Your more than welcome :thup:


----------



## rickg (Sep 26, 2013)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just myself and Oxford comma as G1bbo pulled out. Your more than welcome :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ok will let you know for definite a bit later.....cheers... :thup: I'll get your mobile from Fundy.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			Ok will let you know for definite a bit later.....cheers... :thup: I'll get your mobile from Fundy.
		
Click to expand...

No bother at all.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 26, 2013)

Any good photos of the day?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 26, 2013)

What; the fox wasn't cute enough?


----------



## rickg (Sep 26, 2013)

MKDave said:



			And it's closer to my house so it must be better!

Lovely setting, smaller bar area but they have some very nice booths in there.

If you go there I'll deffo wander down for an orange juice with you if you let me know when you're all done eating.

If Zinga I might still pop over.
		
Click to expand...

OK for anyone that wants to join us tonight, we have a table booked for 8:30 at the Spice Village. Open invite whether you are playing or just live nearby and want to meet up. We'll be meeting at a nearby pub before the meal, further details to follow.... :cheers:

Address
5 Benbow Court, Shenley, Church End, Milton Keynes, MK5 6JG


----------



## chrisd (Sep 26, 2013)

Warbur said:



			I can only re-iterate other's comments regarding a fantastic day. Great company and courses.

Thankyou for arranging all of the FT.

Only downside for me is the ridicule I feel by being out driven (significantly) by someone with a free bus pass :thup:
		
Click to expand...



You shouldn't feel ridiculed ............... I wont get a bus pass until I'm 62!:whoo:


----------



## Warbur (Sep 26, 2013)

chrisd said:



			You shouldn't feel ridiculed ............... I wont get a bus pass until I'm 62!:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

We all get lucky and bounce off a sprinkler head from time to time


----------



## MKDave (Sep 26, 2013)

rickg said:



			We'll be meeting at a nearby pub before the meal, further details to follow.... :cheers:

Address
5 Benbow Court, Shenley, Church End, Milton Keynes, MK5 6JG
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for Pub before hand to meet for a drink, we're only down the road. Talbot in Loughton which is under the bridge from Spice Village is a nice setting. 

Funday you have my number let me know which pub you decide as I'll meet you before


----------



## chrisd (Sep 26, 2013)

Warbur said:



			We all get lucky and bounce off a sprinkler head from time to time 

Click to expand...

Yes, if you hadn't you'd have been 90 yards back!:whoo:


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2013)

MKDave said:



			I'm up for Pub before hand to meet for a drink, we're only down the road. Talbot in Loughton which is under the bridge from Spice Village is a nice setting. 

Funday you have my number let me know which pub you decide as I'll meet you before 

Click to expand...

Talbots fine Dave, see you later on mate


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 26, 2013)

Checked in to the White House B&B and ready for dinner down the road at La Colina. Only five minutes drive from course. Can't wait for the morning


----------



## chrisd (Sep 26, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Checked in to the White House B&B and ready for dinner down the road at La Colina. Only five minutes drive from course. Can't wait for the morning
		
Click to expand...

No pressure, but the Wednesday crew will be looking at your top scores!

Hope you all have as good time as we did


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 26, 2013)

must beat 13, must beat 13..... I will be recanting that in my sleep.

just smashed some balls up the range and it wasn't pretty lol

forecast is much the same for tomoz so just got to polish my white heads, clean my adicross shoes and I am good to go, oh and I must remember to put 3 dozen balls in the bag aswell


----------



## chrisd (Sep 26, 2013)

G1BB0 said:



			must beat 13, must beat 13..... 

oh and I must remember to put 3 dozen balls in the bag aswell 

Click to expand...


Only playing 9?????


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Only playing 9?????
		
Click to expand...

nothing wrong with that


----------



## chrisd (Sep 26, 2013)

fundy said:



			nothing wrong with that 

Click to expand...

Ah! Hi sicknote,  how's the injury ?


----------



## fundy (Sep 26, 2013)

chrisd said:



			Ah! Hi sicknote,  how's the injury ?
		
Click to expand...

Not too bad, physio was painful earlier but better now, got to back on monday for more though   time for some painkillers in the form of beer now


----------



## chrisd (Sep 26, 2013)

fundy said:



			Not too bad, physio was painful earlier but better now, got to back on monday for more though   time for some painkillers in the form of beer now 

Click to expand...


Good luck, it was nice to meet you yesterday, despite you putting the mockers on my drive yesterday


----------



## rickg (Sep 26, 2013)

Huge thanks to Lincoln Quaker and Oxfordcomma for the round today at Aylesbury Vale. 
Teed off around 2:50 with LQ (9 h/c) forecasting doom and gloom and how he hadn't played to h/c in about 2 months. 
6 holes later he was 1 over gross and ripping it up!!!! Luckily I was also on a bit of a run so my 1 over gross front 9 for 20 points just pipped his 19.  OC had a fighting 16 points. 
Back 9 started well until I shanked 1 on the 11th ( after a serious hip injury) and ended up with a double and 2 points behind LQ. 
Reeled him in by playing the last 7 holes in level par to clinch it by 1 point 38 vs 37. 

V happy with  4 over gross and great company. The Â£11 winnings went to MKdave for his toughh mudder challenge charity. 

Finished off the evening with  a curry and copious beers with  LQ, OC, MkDave, Myoung and Fundy.

Really looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 27, 2013)

Just left home!!


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 27, 2013)

Safe journey to everyone, see you all there. Jusrt ask for the Golf Monthly Society either at reception or in the Pro-shop.

Lets have fun out there


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 27, 2013)

Coffee stop northampton services. Not long now ! :whoo:


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 27, 2013)

Have a great day everybody. Green eyed monster just getting ready for a day on the road working.


----------



## Lollfred (Sep 27, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks to Rob for the great organisation and Lawrence, Richard & Phil for their company, a very enjoyable day all round.  I'd echo the comments about the quality of the respective greens on the two courses, which was a shame for me as I preferred the Duchess to the Dukes as a layout.  Look forward to next years wherever it may be.
		
Click to expand...

Great day was had and thanks for all your company, particularly our 4 ball ... 

Agree with everyones comments re the courses, Dukes was my fav, greens were top notch, The Duchess was tighter and a little more strategic, the greens were nowhere near as good, a little bobbly and slow, but not terrible may have been down to the morning traffic. 

Well done to Rob for making it a great day ....


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 27, 2013)

I've had two great days Woburn and want to pass on my thanks to everyone involved for making it so enjoyable. 

I will be sending an enquiry in for next year. Looking at late May early June should guarantee us 36 holes in a day, as I said to those present the price will be more expensive as this deal was on a winter rate due to the cancellation earlier in the year.

Todays results as follows.

Duchess Course

mashleyr7 36pts
swingalot 34pts
wookie 34pts

NTP full_throttle
LD pieman

tallpaul took the booby prize with 12pts

Dukes Course

mashleyr7 38pts
lincoln quaker 33pts
homerjsimpson 33pts

NTP arnoldarmchewer
LD rickg

boobie prize G1BB0 13pts


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 27, 2013)

Just got in, just shy of two hours getting home. I'm off to bed because a 4am alarm and 36 (winning) holes has beaten me! Full un gracious winning speech coming in the the morning


----------



## golfandmoregolf (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice one for today Rob,Great day mate, well organised, with good company...Mark,Rupert, and my buggy driver for the day Brian the cripple[Hobbit].Bless!! Well done Rupert...And Mark a top geezer.
                                                                                                       Cheers.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2013)

Rob,

Brilliant day, well organised and superb fun. Really enjoyed your company and the courses were in great nick. Some good shots by everyone in our group and the odd bad one. At least the H4H benefited from my third prize as well so a great end to a great day


----------



## rickg (Sep 27, 2013)

Just want to say a huge thanks for some generous donations today from some of the winners......

Swingalot: Â£35
Homer: Â£25
Wookie: Â£25

Also raised Â£55.97 from HFH wristband donations.......

Thanks again guys... :thup: :clap:


----------



## LIG (Sep 27, 2013)

Big thanks to Paul, Paddy and Dave for their company today - they are all saints to put up with me banging down a provisional whenever in doubt. That said, they could all see clearly and I couldn't. My eyesight was "having a bad day"!! 

I have to say that when Paul hits a ball, it stays HIT - easily longer than our drives...... with his 3wood!   :thup: 
Paddy's game came to play in the afternoon after an 18 hole warm up and those drives over the closing few hole made me green with envy. Looks totally effortless.
Dave - a last minute stand in for his dad - has complete confidence in his fade....although it is sometimes misplaced...the confidence, I mean! 
Paul and Dave - if you could've combined your draw and fade shots......hmmmmm!!! 
Was a close match all the way down to the last - great fun guys! Thanks for making the day so much fun.

Finally a big thanks to Rob for organising such a great event! TOP JOB, MATE! :thup::thup::thup::thup:
Looking forward to next year!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 27, 2013)

Well 2hrs 15 mins to get home, what a day! Thanks to full throttle (rob) the day ran perfectly thanks to the effort you put in. Thanks to my playing partners, Simon,Steve and Ashley great day with two very good courses.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 27, 2013)

A great day.

Having now played all 3 courses at Woburn, my favourite is the Duchess. Hole after hole after hole of being surrounded on ALL sides by very tall pine trees, superb!

Thanks to Rob and Ben for their company during the day and putting up with my miserable face at more than the odd terrible shot.  

Thanks to Robert for a very well organised meet, I'll be in for next years renewal date depending.

Good to see all the usual faces plus some new ones too.
And finally well done to all the winners. By no means easy courses. :thup:

I took about a dozen pics of the Duchess course which I'll post when I can get Photobucket to work!! :angry:


----------



## rickg (Sep 27, 2013)

Some photos from the morning (Duchess)

Pieman & Blundell














They know how to plant trees in a straight line......







NTP hole







Afternoon on the Dukes:







The fox!

























Wooden Spoon for G1BBO


----------



## Region3 (Sep 27, 2013)

Region3 said:



I took about a dozen pics of the Duchess course which I'll post when I can get Photobucket to work!! :angry:
		
Click to expand...



http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?60173-Duchess-Course-At-Woburn&p=915413#post915413


----------



## wookie (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks again Rob for organising a great day.

Had a good time with our group all of who played some good golf and some bad although Ash was steady pretty much throughout; taking first place am and pm. (Oh and he holed a 7 iron from 140 yards or so but I expect he'll probably mention that at some point)

I played very well for 14 holes in the morning but then blew up and only scored 2 in the last 4 holes but nevermind. Played rubbish in the afternoon in the main but still scraped 30 points.

Although I played better in the morning I preferred the Dukes layout and obviously condition wise that was better as well.  The Duchess' greens were better than I had thought though after the visit earlier in the week.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks rob, had a great day, nice to see some forum folk in person, really enjoyed our three ball, seve112 and tall pail were gents and great company, the fox was a bonus although the little blighted eat my kit Kat.

Well organised and looking forward to your efforts next year.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 28, 2013)

Well....

Yesterday was awesome. Well organised Rob. The whole day ran smoothly without any hitches at all. Thank you for arranging it, much appreciated! 

Woburn is a lovely place. 4am was a bit of an early start and I got there in under two hours. I decided to drive around the Woburn estate for a little look round. I saw all the dear and the lakes, even some swans crossing the road. It was very pretty with the morning fogg and sun just rising. On arriving at the club the club house doesn't look much but once you're inside it's lovely, modern and well kept. The changing facilities are excellent and the idea of the walk through with clubs to the putting green is brilliant. Although, I could see everyones bags the other side, but hadn't actually seen anyone walk through so I wasn't sure. The receptionist had a little giggle when I left my clubs at the door and walked in to ask her how do I get round the other side!!

The company in the 4 ball was great. It was interesting to talk to Steve about his job working on the Ping tour truck, it sounds like a job I could do! It was nice to play with Wookie as I'd played with him at Chart Hills, he's definitely a bandit of 17 in terms of skill. He draw with the driver on the 1st 9 in the morning was beautiful. Once he knew he had 20 points he lost his mind a bit! Then there was some fella from Lincoln who claimed to be a 9hcp!!!! 

My golf started good, nice drive down the centre of the first on the Duchess course ended with a bogey after missing the par put, then I proceeded to blob the par three 2nd! The golf didn't get much better and only scraped 15 points on the front 9. Mentally I was now saying 30 points would be my target! Next up par 5 10th with longest drive on, cue a spank left into the trees, luckily found it, chip out sideways, then a shot up the fairway, leaving my walking up to take my 4th shot with still some 140 yards to go. Mentally I'm now saying maybe 25 points is more realistic! Well what happened next was sublime, lasered the flag at 142, front right pin just over the bunker but also at the bottom of a left to right bank, Sweet shot bit of draw, one bounce, two bounce roll up and in!! For birdie! my screams of joy echoing round the trees! 

From this point on I picked up couple of pars on my shot holes and started to pull together a decent score, I was surprised that I had crept up to 36 points and even more shocked to hear that it was enough to put me in the lead. Lunch was a little rushed, I would of liked another plate of food to be honest it was very nice. I also had work emails and calls to make. Knowing that I was in the lead I wanted to hear if the group behind had beaten me. Someone in the four ball was knocking it very close on several occasions. 

The afternoon round started 5 mins late and having the starter their to call us up was a nice touch. I was excited to play this course as everyone had said how good it was. Even on the first hole you could tell the course was in such good nick, the fairways were lush and the greens fantastic. My golf was steady, not amazing just steady plenty of pars and a few two pointers. I knew I was going well so was feeling quite confident. I was concentrating on my own game and trying to stay out of trouble. I still managed to three put a par three after hitting the green in one and then totting up a 7 on the next hole for a blob! I had some serious pulling back to do, luckily I got 6 points out the next two holes. 

Overall the day was brilliant and I'm glad I went. My play wasn't spectacular, just very steady. I feel I did I even left a little out there and if a couple of puts had dropped I may of hit 40 points. 

Woburn to me is tall pine trees and lined fairways so I preferred the look of the first course and the challenge of keeping it straight. The afternoon course was in much better nick so even though it wasn't as Woburn as I'd imagined it was still good fun. I'd def go back again but to play the course we didn't play this week. 

Thanks again everyone. See you all soon. 

Ash.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 28, 2013)

3 of the 1st places out of 4 firmly in the Ashford area of Kent - result!

Glad you all enjoyed it as much as us Wed mob!


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 28, 2013)

Thoroughly enjoyed both courses. Each had their own pluses and minuses, and yes one was better than the other in cetains areas but I'd gladly play both again. 

Great company in Pete, Rupert & Mark... although Mark suffered with me calling him anything from Dave to Mike to Mick before I got the hang. All four of us had some good shots, both morning and afternoon, with Rupert's course mgt reaping good rewards as he often left the driver, and occasionally the 3 wood, in the bag.

I fought a hook all day, not my usual fade, and the hook and the trees won handsomely.

Superbly organised by FT, and many thanks. Woburn's staff did all the right things at the right times.

Top day @ a top venue.


----------



## Swingalot (Sep 28, 2013)

golfandmoregolf said:



			Nice one for today Rob,Great day mate, well organised, with good company...Mark,Rupert, and my buggy driver for the day Brian the cripple[Hobbit].Bless!! Well done Rupert...And Mark a top geezer.
                                                                                                       Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate.
Loved the day and just to echo the above, huge thanks to Rob for organising the event. Have to say I was expecting woburn to be good, but I thought it far exceeded my expectations. Stunning courses, with some truly memorable holes. Slickly run, good condition, good clubhouse, excellent grub......etc etc. in fact, apart from Hobbits continuous one liners ;-) the only thing I would fault about woburn is that it is not on my doorstep so I can play it more often!
Bring on next years meet and hope to meet up with a few of the guys at the H4h meet.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 28, 2013)

Brilliant day - thanks to Rob for organising. Have now played all three courses at Woburn and have to say that it is a fantastic place to play. Both Duchess and Dukes in great condition. Looking forward to going back next year!

Thanks also to Rick and Phil for their company. We may have played some crap golf, but we had a great laugh all day.


----------

